# Request: Eclipse Newborn Battle ScreenSavers



## Asnofg4l (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Everyone
I have been looking around the net for (a) Kindle Screensaver(s) that portray the newborn battle in the Eclipse movie and haven't found any. I would really appreciate if anyone can post some over here.

Here is one of the scenes I am looking for, I got it off my laptop while watching the film but couldn't find a similar image to make as a screensaver.









Please and thank you.


----------



## Asnofg4l (Sep 18, 2010)

No one?  
Even a large sized image would suffice


----------



## Lakee05 (Mar 29, 2010)

Here's a try!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks,

a gentle reminder not to post images which you don't own the copyright to.

Thanks.

Betsy


----------



## Asnofg4l (Sep 18, 2010)

@ Lakee05
Thank you  Thank you  Thank you  I owe you big time


----------



## Asnofg4l (Sep 18, 2010)

Here are two I made they aren't that good but hell maybe someone likes them


----------

